# Rat "popping" while pet?



## drowningxinxair (Aug 10, 2008)

Not sure if this is popcorning or not. But when I hold one of my boys and pet / scratch them they "pop". Similar to like a "back spasm" almost.

Their breathing sounds fine, and ther's not clicking when I listen to their bellies.....


----------



## gal5150 (Aug 14, 2012)

What appears to be muscle spasm, almost like a muscle wave that goes down the back, is normal. A rat popping up/jumping with each pet is something else altogether...nervous, possible skin issue, possible pain. Which are you seeing?


----------



## drowningxinxair (Aug 10, 2008)

If I brush their fur along the grain, so to speak, i see the muscle wave. During scratching against their grain/around their heads they tend pop. They aren't jumping, their muscles are loose and relaxed... Normally they are licking up the hand i'm holding them with as I scratch them.


----------



## gal5150 (Aug 14, 2012)

The muscle wave I liken to getting the shivers when someone scratches your back. Given that there's absolutely no signs of distress when youre scratching around the head sounds like they "pop" out of pleasure. Try to get a video of OT, I'd live to see it!


----------



## unlikelyfather (Sep 11, 2012)

I'm going with excited popcorning. They might even want to play. Mine pops around when he gets excited and wants to play.


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

Sounds like a happy rat to me


----------



## gal5150 (Aug 14, 2012)

Yes, my boys popcorn when they play, too...but never when I'm holding them..though my guinea pigs do when being petted. A sure sign of excitement!


----------



## unlikelyfather (Sep 11, 2012)

I vote you try and see if he wants to play wrestle your hand.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

If you mean when you stroke over the back and see the muscle do an almost involuntary shrug...that's natural. If you mean the rat gets excited and jumps up and down, that is popcorning


----------



## drowningxinxair (Aug 10, 2008)

How would you suggest playing with them at this point? I tend to pinch his bum / sides, or "spider fingers" his sides but they tend to just sit there....


----------

